# LIP R27 Transistor What ?



## diveboy (Jul 24, 2014)

Picked this up and suspect its the solid state version of the R27 as opposed to just the transistorised version ?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Just had a look on @Silver Hawk Electric Watch website ,can't match it to any movement photos....feel sure The Man will be along shortly


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

diveboy said:


> Picked this up and suspect its the solid state version of the R27 as opposed to just the transistorised version ?


 good find. "balance and battery" does it run? if there is any corrosion, you may clean it up with a mild solution of baking soda in warm water JUST in that area. vin


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

What an interesting watch, diveboy, and thanks for posting that great series of pics. The movement looks really awesome.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

diveboy said:


>


 Wow, that case back.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

These mechanical / electric transition watches are really interesting, I just wonder where you would start to get one going again!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

JoT said:


> These mechanical / electric transition watches are really interesting, I just wonder where you would start to get one going again!


 it is a simple electro magnetic coil. many wall clocks had this mvtv.. that leaves me out, but, to one of our electrical engieers. its a piece of cake. vin


----------

